# 10” meat slicer for bacon?



## DPB (Mar 9, 2019)

i have been looking at 10” commercial meat slicer, will it cut a pork belly? The 10” is blade size, any idea of length of cut? Any information would be great.


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 9, 2019)

I have the 10" Advantco. It slices frozen pork bellies just fine.


----------



## DPB (Apr 24, 2019)

unclejhim said:


> I have the 10" Advantco. It slices frozen pork bellies just fine.


I got a 10" slicer, how long do you freeze the bacon before you slice? And on your pork belly how do you slice it before brining it, is it so your slicer can handle the meat. Thanks Dan


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Apr 24, 2019)

I like to freeze the bacon solidly then let it defrost until just starting to be soft on surface. Seems to be more consistent that way. If you slice before totally frozen, it doesn't slice as evenly.
The pork belly I buy is usually a 4-5 lb slab, not the whole belly. So I don't have to trim it to fit my 12 in Berkel slicer. I dry cure the slabs in 2 gal ziplock bags.


----------



## DPB (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks for the information, will give it a try. Dan


----------



## unclejhim (Apr 26, 2019)

DPB said:


> i have been looking at 10” commercial meat slicer, will it cut a pork belly? The 10” is blade size, any idea of length of cut? Any information would be great.



I freeze the bellies overnite and slice them like Lonzinomaker, You can slice them rite out of the freezer but it puts a strain on the motor. Slice the belly after it is brined and smoked.


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 26, 2019)

I smoke the bellies one day, put them in a reefer so they can chill for a day, then put some in the deep freeze to where they won't dent when I press the center part. Then it's out of freezer onto my 12" Hobart. I don't like to freeze hard, then defrost slightly to slice.


----------

